# Sexing Livebearers



## pumpkin14 (May 26, 2009)

I came across this picture, which is much more helpful than a description, of how to determine the sex of livebearers. Just thought it might help out some fellow fish newbies out there who aren't really sure what people's descriptions mean.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

nice one Pumpkin!


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

i already knew this but this will help some newbys


----------



## crzyboicris (May 7, 2009)

well i just recently learned this and found out i have 4 female mollies insted of 3 females and one male ! however, they are still having babies and 2 of my females havent been anywhere near a male in over 2 months i think the one finally ran out of stored up sperm . but the other 3 im not so lucky lol i really need a way to control the fry explosion im experiencing any suggestions ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

lol remove the male! no other way to control them.

Sorry!

Cheers!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Pumpkin, TY very much for posting that pic. I'm sure it will be very helpful to people who are new to livebearers.

Crzy, my suggestion would be to get a spare 10 gal, quick cycle it and move the fry. Let them grow up to about 1" size and trade them to your lfs for credit. That's what I did.

Whoa! Holy Cow, I just saw your sig! No wonder you have a fry explosion. LOL
Better make that 2 10 gals. lol


----------

